# Random Horse/Pony/Donkey Chat Thread!



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, got cat one, dog one(?), Chicken one. 

About time we had a good Equine Thread for us horsey people.


I am the proud 'mum' to Spooky, aka Spookshow Baby.
She is a Welsh Section C, 12.2hh. Currently very overweight due to having been negleted while out on loan with an apparent friend who is qualified in Equine Management! (Not to mention everything else, but most who have read those threads will know the stress I went through and how urgently we took her back home.


We got Spooky in Jan 2006 at 19 months old. I went to see her at the end of November, and as it was a friend she agreed to keep her with deposit until I found a suitable yard as the one I had booked was gazumped! lol 
She turned 6 years old in May this year and is seriously a much adored and loved member of the family. 
Tomorrow she is going into a stable for a week. Even on rough grazing with exercise, she seems to have gained a bit more weight. So while inside I will be able to control her feeding better. She has also been a tad foot sore still, but this is down to her feet being over grown when we got her back, and her also having done nothing for so long, so even gentle stuff is a strain at the mo but we will get there. Throw enough money and love and dedication to an issue and it will come right, but that is only because we got her back in time. Another couple of weeks and I think she would have been in a seriously ill state. (Native pony, left out on lush pasture! :censor: )
We have even ordered her new things lol New purple head collar and lead rope, new buckets, New Haynets. And I have now gotten my leather out of the attic to start making fancy dress items. 
I am currently making a leather Bridle in which the Browband will have a Latex Unicorn on. You won't see the brow band or the unicorn attached to it under her think long forelock! lol I may get brave one day and start collecting white feathers lol and make her a set of wings. (Be a good bombproof training thing aswell! lol)

I am waiting for a mate of my sisters to get back to me with prices aswell. She is a saddle maker and fitter. Wanted to know what her price would be to make me a saddle like a western but not as bulky. Prob a bit more Auzzy Stock saddle I think lol But how much it would be if I provided all the leather, since as I actualy have saddle leathers and various other hides in various shades of browns, beiges, greens and black. Would really like a proper custom fit saddle for both myself and spooky, that is good for us both because of my Degenerative Disc Diease and her being a chucky girl lol

I also have become extremly good at rug fixing. Since Spooky is kept at a Horse and Pony Shelter, I have fixing rugs to help them save on costs. 
She was suprised at how good a job I had done on her fave rug which she thought was a gonner, then even more shocked when she was told I had done it by hand! lol She really thought it was done by machine lol 
It was only when I said I didn't have a working sewing machine, that she asked 'How did you fix Saracen's Rug then?' 

Soon as we can afford to, we will be getting a couple of new stables put up at the farm. Currently she has a tempt stable. It ok, but I'm a picky sod lol 
I still want to keep her back at home tho during winter when she wouldn't be out at grazing, and early spring as she is a greedy pony.
I checked it out with DEFRA and the welfare section of BHS. Being totally honest about everything, including how big my garden is, and they were happy with me doing so aslong as right sized stable was in place for her and she was exercised daily. Will take more time to get a couple of stables up here as we need to get full drainage down the bottom of the garden, then hard standing and more concrete lol Then a sand paddock on the front. 

She is gonna have to stay in now for this first week, with an hour in the bare paddock. Then she will be staying in at evenings/night/early morning and have limited grazing for a few hours each day. I would put a grazing muzzle on her, but being as she is very greedy, I worry that she would do herself an injury trying to get it off. Something that the lady at BHS welfare agreed with me on which was nice as I thought I was being soft.

So, currently, she is on a small amount of soaked hay (to reduce the sugar content) in a doubled up small hole haynet which means she can't pig out on it in one go (2 haynets, one inside the other), handfull of Dengie hi fi lite with Lamineze, garlic powder, extra virgin olive oil 2 times a day. Hubby was shocked when I showed him how much she is to have. 'God! The Spaniel eats more than she does!' 
'Arh but hun, the spaniel eats niether grass nor hay all day to fill in!' 
But she has also always been an extremly good doer where food is concerned.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Discuss. Costs.
Cost 1.
Price of hay and straw.

I'm 33 and I remember when hay was £1 a bale! and Straw was 75p!!!!!!!!

Now. Cheapest good quality stuff is 
£5.30 a bale on hay.
£3.70 a bale on straw.

I'm in Middleton in Manchester. Anyone knows anywhere cheaper in teh manchester area, please let us know as the shelter needs to stock up for winter. Hayledge Rounds aswell if anyone knows a good supply at decent price. 

What area are you in and what prices are you currently paying?


Cost 2.
Farrier.
I don't do shoes so currently don't know the current costs. But a Full trim is £20 (so £5 a foot)

What area are you in, and how much do you pay?

Cost 3.
Stabling or Grazing

I pay £15 a week. Grazing and stable if needed. No hay or extras on that. Just field and Stable. But good company and it's a Pony Shelter and I am the only person who has ever been allowed to keep there own pony there! 
So I make a good effort by helping out grooming the ponies and fixing rugs and other tasks and bits and ragworting.

Local riding school is £80 a calender month, which includes turnout, morning feed put in for you, use of indoor and outdoor floodlit arena.
Again, hayledge is extra at £1 a bag. Tho you can buy your own bales.


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

I am so glad that you got her back and that shes okay, shes the one that had the scan last week if im right?? She is beautiful though. :flrt:


I only have the 1 horse at the moment, a 10 week old colt called archie. Due to not having enough time/leaving the riding school i worked at i had to give the others up. But i still see them regularly and mum still has her cob at the same yard. I chose to keep them at the riding school that they have been at for the last 10 years rather than selling them elsewhere as they are so happy and settled. It seemed silly to uproot them really! 

It also means i can focus on archie who is a star! he went to his first show on the first of august where they came fith in the mare and foal class! He might not have been the most fancy one there but he was certainly the best behaved out of all of them!! 

Will stick some pics up when i eventually get them off my phone!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

ahh well as you know I don't have a horse at mo, but I get my horsey fix down at the yard with cuddles from them all :flrt: Yesterday was from a pure white boy who stands at 16.3 and fell asleep with his head on my shoulder( eyes closed bottom lip hanging asleep) as I was leaning against fence waiting for rich who was on tractor he was gorgoeus totally wasted with his owner, who turned up for ten mins fed him and left 

I pay £1 for a bale of straw and £1.50 for a bale of hay, expecting it to go up this year though as grass has been crap really sparse no good at all, one farmer friend is wondering if he will get enough this year just to feed his cows over winter!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I unfortunately don't have a horse but I can share plenty of photos and stories!!
I used to have a show pony called Henry when I was about 6, he was about 11hh and the cutest little thing, but obviously at that age I thought he was huge. We only had him for about a year before he got laminitis and we had to sell him as my gran didn't have the time to care for him, as she had her own horse to look after. I'm not sure how old Henry was at the time, but I actually saw him at a yard in Basingstoke called Wellington Riding Centre about 3 and a half years ago, he was tiny weeny and was so incredibly arthritic bless him. I sat with him in his stable for a while and talked to him about when we used to ride around in the field on a lead rope.
I haven't seen him since but he was dreadfully old, I would imagine he will have passed on now. He looked so fragile when he was out in the field with all the other ponies.









I went to Merrist Wood college and did a 2 year course on Equine Studies, and fell in love with a horse called Storm. He was abour 15.2hh and a thoroughbred, again he was arthritic and buted up to the eyeballs. Lots of people didn't like riding him cos he tended to prefer extended trot to canter, so people would get frustrated with him :lol2: but when I rode him, of course he was good as gold and cantered when I asked him and all sorts, he even did some fancy dressage moves which was nice, I had no idea how I was asking him to do it but he did it anyway! I like to think he enjoyed my company as much as I enjoyed his, he was so affectionate. I will always remember a time when I went to collect him from the field, I called his name and he came cantering over neighing his little socks off :flrt:I'm sure a lot of people get that with their horses but I was overjoyed! I haven't seen him since I left college 3 years ago and I have no idea where he is, the last I heard was that he was leaving the college as his arthritis was giving him some trouble, and he was going to become a companion to another horse somewhere in Somerset or somewhere in that direction.









I have looooads more stories but I'm going on a bit now :lol2:


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG Storm!! He was such a super little horse!! Did you ever have anything to do with Fonze?? He was my fav :flrt:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Arkko said:


> OMG Storm!! He was such a super little horse!! Did you ever have anything to do with Fonze?? He was my fav :flrt:


Does this answer your question?










:lol2: I'm pretty sure that was the one and only time I ever rode The Fonz, I was far too obsessed with Storm to bother with any of the other horses haha. You must have been there at the same time as me!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I'm lucky enough to have good friends with horses and ponies, who involve me in their care and have brought me on from a lump of quivering jelly terrified re-learning novice to intermediate level as a rider. I was just about competent in walk and trot and starting to canter when an accident at work wrecked my back. 
Nerve damage affecting my left leg, at one point I didn't know if I'd walk properly again and I wasn't allowed to ride in case of further damage. After a year of physio and the decision I wouldn't have surgery I ended up with a pain consultant who actually understood when I told him that not riding was having the biggest impact on my well-being. I was back at work, signed off from physio and still limping badly when I was tired. So he agreed starting to ride again in controlled stages would be ok.
So this is when my partnership with Merlin really took off. Equilates exercises, lunging with him being so steady and compensating for my wonky seat, my friend commited to weekly sessions, and my balance came back, my back is stronger and my leg is almost normal. It's taken almost 3 years to get me to independence out hacking again, my canter is still a bit wonky if my leg spasms but I had a goal to work for, next month I'm going on a riding holiday in Spain, in the Sierra Tejada. 
Without my friends, and without Merlin, I'd never have afforded the hours of coaching and time in the saddle it's taken to get this far. This is Merlin:2thumb:








We hack out through woodland, with challenging slopes and narrow trails, jump small obstacles like fallen trees, canter through open areas without (touch wood!) any mishaps, mainly because Merlin will slow and stop if I'm losing my balance. I've lost my stirrups at canter, ended up on his neck, ridden almost cheyenne style down his sides under low branches, and he takes it all in his stride until I'm steady again. He'll never win prizes for his conformation, we'll never jump at Badminton, but this cob is the light of my life.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

diamondlil said:


> I'm lucky enough to have good friends with horses and ponies, who involve me in their care and have brought me on from a lump of quivering jelly terrified re-learning novice to intermediate level as a rider. I was just about competent in walk and trot and starting to canter when an accident at work wrecked my back.
> Nerve damage affecting my left leg, at one point I didn't know if I'd walk properly again and I wasn't allowed to ride in case of further damage. After a year of physio and the decision I wouldn't have surgery I ended up with a pain consultant who actually understood when I told him that not riding was having the biggest impact on my well-being. I was back at work, signed off from physio and still limping badly when I was tired. So he agreed starting to ride again in controlled stages would be ok.
> So this is when my partnership with Merlin really took off. Equilates exercises, lunging with him being so steady and compensating for my wonky seat, my friend commited to weekly sessions, and my balance came back, my back is stronger and my leg is almost normal. It's taken almost 3 years to get me to independence out hacking again, my canter is still a bit wonky if my leg spasms but I had a goal to work for, next month I'm going on a riding holiday in Spain, in the Sierra Tejada.
> Without my friends, and without Merlin, I'd never have afforded the hours of coaching and time in the saddle it's taken to get this far. This is Merlin:2thumb:
> ...


What a lovely team you make, cobs are great :2thumb: Well done you for getting back in the saddle too! Lucky you going on a riding holiday to Spain too, you'll never forget it, I was lucky enough to go for a weeks holiday with my Mum back in 2005 to a place called Los Alamos, it was just amazing. Hopefully I'll get to go back one day!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

As well as my partnership with Merlin, I'm also involved in bringing up some very special babies. Two welsh pony x andalusian fillies who live in my best friend's herd, now 2 years old and being brought up using natural horsemanship. Here's Coconuts with her daughter Luna








Loulou with her daughter Lola








Joey the cob








And the girls now they are 2 year olds
















This year the girls are starting to lead up nicely, over tarps and cavaletti, and have both had saddles on with no fuss at all. I'm sure backing them next year will be a whole world of fun!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

manda88 said:


> What a lovely team you make, cobs are great :2thumb: Well done you for getting back in the saddle too! Lucky you going on a riding holiday to Spain too, you'll never forget it, I was lucky enough to go for a weeks holiday with my Mum back in 2005 to a place called Los Alamos, it was just amazing. Hopefully I'll get to go back one day!


Thanks Manda! I'd rode as a child and got bolted with on a hunter, so I'd vowed never to ride again until my friends restarted me @ 6 years ago. So the first times they could only get me on Nuts, the tiny welsh pony, and I'd still be nervous as hell! 
Major milestones last month, Merlin has always looked after me but decided to bolt when we were cantering and I not only sat him at a full--out gallop but pulled him up safely. He did it the next time out too, and I stopped him quicker, and since then no more bolting but my fear of being bolted with has gone. Also my first time of being thrown, by Joey, resulting in torn ligaments in my ankle, which would have been worse if I hadn't slipped my stirrups and vaulted off as he threw my over a dropped shoulder! I didn't want to be bolted with or thrown but learning how to cope with mishaps without panicking is another step forwards for me!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

diamondlil said:


> Thanks Manda! I'd rode as a child and got bolted with on a hunter, so I'd vowed never to ride again until my friends restarted me @ 6 years ago. So the first times they could only get me on Nuts, the tiny welsh pony, and I'd still be nervous as hell!
> Major milestones last month, Merlin has always looked after me but decided to bolt when we were cantering and I not only sat him at a full--out gallop but pulled him up safely. He did it the next time out too, and I stopped him quicker, and since then no more bolting but my fear of being bolted with has gone. Also my first time of being thrown, by Joey, resulting in torn ligaments in my ankle, which would have been worse if I hadn't slipped my stirrups and vaulted off as he threw my over a dropped shoulder! I didn't want to be bolted with or thrown but learning how to cope with mishaps without panicking is another step forwards for me!
> image


Yeouch! That looks rather painful!! At least you're still out there doing it and it hasn't put you off  I've been thrown off and fallen off many a time, but luckily have never had any sort of injury from it, not even a sprain. A few bruises here and there and that's about it! I was thrown face first into a fallen tree when I was about 12 or 13 and only had a scrape on my jaw, and have been smashed in the neck with a low branch in fully fledged gallop which was nice :lol2: I've got a video of me being bolted with on facebook actually, unfortunately the film missed the bit where the horse stopped dead in front of a 4 and a half foot fence and I fell off! I thought she was going to jump it but I didn't know whether to prepare to jump or stop, so I went for jump haha. All fun and games, these horses!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

The throw was 6 weeks ago, so it's almost healed, just swelling up a bit after exercise. The vault and stop would have been perfect if I hadn't turned my ankle over, I was still quite proud of landing on my feet instead of flying off at random! I'm not getting back on Joey until after my holiday though, just in case he does it again. I'd been schooling him for @ 3/4 of an hour when he tanked off, he's been on a serious reschooling program since then because he tried to do the same to my friend's daughter. I've been ground-working him playing parelli games to get him more respectful of me again before I'm getting back in the hot seat!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

diamondlil said:


> The throw was 6 weeks ago, so it's almost healed, just swelling up a bit after exercise. The vault and stop would have been perfect if I hadn't turned my ankle over, I was still quite proud of landing on my feet instead of flying off at random! I'm not getting back on Joey until after my holiday though, just in case he does it again. I'd been schooling him for @ 3/4 of an hour when he tanked off, he's been on a serious reschooling program since then because he tried to do the same to my friend's daughter. I've been ground-working him playing parelli games to get him more respectful of me again before I'm getting back in the hot seat!


Good idea, he sounds like a bit of a handful! I sometimes find that bigger more powerful horses can be quite intimidating, especially if I've never ridden it before, I'm much more comfortable on something between 15.2-16.2. My boyfriend rides a 16h+ Belgian draft called Ed, to say he is built like a tank is an understatement!
Here's a couple of photos of the beast, the pics just don't to him justice to how massive he is, bearing in mind the rider is 6ft6"!

















He must be one of the safest horses I've ever ridden, he is such a good boy. I first rode him when he was only 3 or 4, and he was an absolute star, he gallops his heart out on hacks and stops when you want, his only flaw is that he still thinks he's in europe and tries to walk on the wrong side of the road :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Ed is stunning :flrt::flrt:

here's some pics of horses that have had the honour of knowing/riding

Heidi- 13hh Fjord 









Billy- 12.2 Welsh Gelding 









Lucky- 14h Cob









Buller the muddest Fjord around lol









Billy the big horse on little legs









from front to back Hiedi, girda and blacks my old horse at the back she was a 15.2 friesean x 









Fergus 17.2 ID who sadly has passed away now










Charlie the then yearling TB who will be about 6 now:gasp:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

bosshogg said:


> Ed is stunning :flrt::flrt:
> 
> here's some pics of horses that have had the honour of knowing/riding
> 
> ...


Too many pretty ponies to look at!! :mf_dribble: The Fjords are beautiful, I love their manes! Lucky is a very handsome boy/girl too, I've taken a real shine to skewbalds lately, I love ones that have more brown than white.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Lovely to see all the horses and ponies and share their stories! I've got work colleagues who think I'm crazy for spending my spare time flinging horse-poop around, but as they tend to be the same people who don't 'get' my snakes etc being part of me I ignore them and enjoy my life!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

diamondlil said:


> Lovely to see all the horses and ponies and share their stories! I've got work colleagues who think I'm crazy for spending my spare time flinging horse-poop around, but as they tend to be the same people who don't 'get' my snakes etc being part of me I ignore them and enjoy my life!


Too right, so you should!! Looking after horses is hard work but it's rewarding all the same, I'd love to have my own horses one day :flrt: when I win the lottery!


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Finally i have a thread i can play with!

I am BIG into my welshies, always loved them, and have finally bitten the bullet and bought welshies and my own horses. I have always loaned, been riding since i was 4, but after a bad loaning experience last year i vowed never to loan again. Now i own a welsh section D filly. (Sire Danaway Samson, Dam Foryd royal peach) I also own a Section A colt (to be gelded Friday, Sire: Llanfilo Master prophet, Dam: Llanfilo Clara, for those who are into welshies!) Both are Yearlings.

Here are some pics of my guys!

Jezabel (Section D): 




























Felix (Section A):


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Ruthy said:


> Finally i have a thread i can play with!
> 
> I am BIG into my welshies, always loved them, and have finally bitten the bullet and bought welshies and my own horses. I have always loaned, been riding since i was 4, but after a bad loaning experience last year i vowed never to loan again. Now i own a welsh section D filly. (Sire Danaway Samson, Dam Foryd royal peach) I also own a Section A colt (to be gelded Friday, Sire: Llanfilo Master prophet, Dam: Llanfilo Clara, for those who are into welshies!) Both are Yearlings.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Jezabel has a lovely head, and Felix! OMG he's so cute! Just want to give him a big hug!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Ruthy said:


> Finally i have a thread i can play with!
> 
> I am BIG into my welshies, always loved them, and have finally bitten the bullet and bought welshies and my own horses. I have always loaned, been riding since i was 4, but after a bad loaning experience last year i vowed never to loan again. Now i own a welsh section D filly. (Sire Danaway Samson, Dam Foryd royal peach) I also own a Section A colt (to be gelded Friday, Sire: Llanfilo Master prophet, Dam: Llanfilo Clara, for those who are into welshies!) Both are Yearlings.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I visited Danaway's open day last year, amazing horses!


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Ruthy said:


> Finally i have a thread i can play with!
> 
> I am BIG into my welshies, always loved them, and have finally bitten the bullet and bought welshies and my own horses. I have always loaned, been riding since i was 4, but after a bad loaning experience last year i vowed never to loan again. Now i own a welsh section D filly. (Sire Danaway Samson, Dam Foryd royal peach) I also own a Section A colt (to be gelded Friday, Sire: Llanfilo Master prophet, Dam: Llanfilo Clara, for those who are into welshies!) Both are Yearlings.
> 
> ...


SNAP!
Ive got 1x Section A by coed Coch Ariandy and 1x Section B by Polaris Fagus, LOVE them both to bits!!



diamondlil said:


> Beautiful! I visited Danaway's open day last year, amazing horses!


Matty's animals are AMAZING! I am COMPLETELY IN LOVE with Tango!!!

xXx


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! Danaway's horses are lovely!! Never been to the stud though but would love to go!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Tango even has his own Breyer model.
At one time we were planning on putting Spooky's mum to him as we had talked about her going there on breeding loan. But me being too soft, and Spooky's mum having been put thro the mill, I decided she was to be retired as she was 14 at the time and had a seriously dangerous behaviour issues. 
Thankfully, Both Spooky and her show winning brother 'stan' are lovely natured but they never faced the life that she had. (Croniarth Keltic Starlight Welsh Mountain Pony) or type his name in google to see his many many wins. His stud fees alone, pay for their mortgage lol


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

What? £20 for a farrier! Thats so cheap compared to here.. the cheapest I've found in Hampshire is £65 (for shoes)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Daisyy said:


> What? £20 for a farrier! Thats so cheap compared to here.. the cheapest I've found in Hampshire is £65 (for shoes)


 
Thats just a trim. Our pony is 'Barefoot' so I have never bother to find out how much shoes are.

Just found a stable yard near me who's stables are at £12.50 a week, They are mainly indoor corridor stables but thats fab in the winter time and it's all bright and airy and they are huge loose boxes. Also includes turnout and winter turnout at 1 day in and 1 day out and all day sunday. And the huge round bales of Hay (not Haylage) are £30. Bargain price is that. And Straw at £3 a bale. I'm on the waiting list lol


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

my fav horse at merrist wood was beaumont..... i miss him so much...











17.1 and scared of his own shadow... one of 3 horses i have ever totally fell in love with..

dont have a pic on this laptop but cardi 13 hh small for his age sec c had him since weaning till i left the job

and Domini she was a fun all round horse i got her when she was 22 and had amazing fun with her....

miss them all


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Queen&MadamX said:


> my fav horse at merrist wood was beaumont..... i miss him so much...
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Beaumont was DEF YOUR Horse 
xXx


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

This is my horse!


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

Skorps said:


> Beaumont was DEF YOUR Horse
> xXx


he was.... so want to go and visit him.... apparently he is still there..... poor sod!!! xx


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Queen&MadamX said:


> my fav horse at merrist wood was beaumont..... i miss him so much...
> 
> 
> image
> ...


Beaumont was hilarious!! I would be able to find about 50 pics of him if you wanted :lol2: I feel sorry for poor Daisy still being there, she's been there for around 15 years now I think.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

We have four ponies now that are all members of our family.

First off we have Heaven-Leigh Casteel. My little 13hh 1/4 bred trotter, believe it or not, I have had her since she was 4 months old in September 1996.
She's been off work for a long time but came back into work this year and is now riding and driving regularly.
She is being put to a lovely vanner cob stallion as soon as she is back in season. Hopefully before the end of the year but if not early next year.
Pride the stallion can be found here. I believe he got 1st or 2nd in his class I'm not sure.http://www.chrislax.co.uk/2010/Holmside Park Sash Show/slides/5A7J0451.html





















Then our little Welsh Section A Star. We bought her for my granddaughter when she was only 4-5 months old straight off the moors...bag of gerbils was an understatement at the time!
She's now 10 years old and is still full of character. Skye can do anything with her but everyone else thinks she's mental!





























Then my little dartmoor rescue that I got in December last year. He's 'somewhere' between 1 and 2 years old..Nearer the 18 month mark my vet says. He was in a terrible state when we got him..Mud fever upto his armpits and rain rot all over his back and hindquarters.
These pics are old ones and he does look a lot better now so I'll try and get some decent ones tomorrow.
He's a 'tiddlypud' at the moment but we are hoping he makes within 2-3 inches of Heaven-Leigh so they can be driven as a pair at some time.










Last but not least is our Romeo. I got him for my daughters 30th birthday in July. He's a 3 year old cob x trotter. He was gelded a few weeks after we got him so he's just being mouthed and backed now. Doing fantastically and has already had my grandduaghter on without any issues at all.
He's 14.2hh now so should make anice 15-15.2hh at maturity.


----------



## scewal (Jan 13, 2009)

This is my mare, welsh x tb, she is currently on loan but i aim to have her back once i have completed uni.


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Beaumont was hilarious!! I would be able to find about 50 pics of him if you wanted :lol2: I feel sorry for poor Daisy still being there, she's been there for around 15 years now I think.


please do.... i have loads just not on here...  

Daisy is grumpy i dont think its fair to keep a horse in that enviroment when they have a bad back.... i liked ethan too and apache was cute top of the yard... 

when were u there??


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

saxon said:


> We have four ponies now that are all members of our family.
> 
> First off we have Heaven-Leigh Casteel. My little 13hh 1/4 bred trotter, believe it or not, I have had her since she was 4 months old in September 1996.
> She's been off work for a long time but came back into work this year and is now riding and driving regularly.
> ...


Beautiful ponies!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

saxon said:


> We have four ponies now that are all members of our family.
> 
> First off we have Heaven-Leigh Casteel. My little 13hh 1/4 bred trotter, believe it or not, I have had her since she was 4 months old in September 1996.
> She's been off work for a long time but came back into work this year and is now riding and driving regularly.
> ...


Romeo is stunning!



Queen&MadamX said:


> please do.... i have loads just not on here...
> 
> Daisy is grumpy i dont think its fair to keep a horse in that enviroment when they have a bad back.... i liked ethan too and apache was cute top of the yard...
> 
> when were u there??


Daisy really was a cow, I hated having to tack her up, it was bloody scary having an arse the size of a house backing towards you as you open the stable door! I rode Ethan for my interview, I had a great time trying to get him to canter and ended up losing both my stirrups haha. Apache was awesome! I'll find you all the pics of Beau and PM them to you. There are loads of people on facebook who have pics of him so I'll nick them off them. I was there from 2005-2007 on the National Diploma course.


----------



## Queen&MadamX (Apr 18, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Romeo is stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy really was a cow, I hated having to tack her up, it was bloody scary having an arse the size of a house backing towards you as you open the stable door! I rode Ethan for my interview, I had a great time trying to get him to canter and ended up losing both my stirrups haha. Apache was awesome! I'll find you all the pics of Beau and PM them to you. There are loads of people on facebook who have pics of him so I'll nick them off them. I was there from 2005-2007 on the National Diploma course.


i was there 2001 - 2003 i think... same as skorps..

please do..... thank you...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Thankyou for your nice comments on our 'little' ponies.

They are so much part of our family..we've had the two older ones since 'foalhood' and woulnd't be without them.

Manda,

Romeo is gorgeous and is now gelded and mouthing well. I can't wait to get him in harness. He does have a 'big knee' on his right fore but the vet says that it will not hamper his action, lathough he'd not win any shows...lol, we dont' complete though as I say they are our 'family' and no-one is 100% perfect!

I'm enjoying seeing all the horses owned/ and known by the members on here.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

saxon said:


> Thankyou for your nice comments on our 'little' ponies.
> 
> They are so much part of our family..we've had the two older ones since 'foalhood' and woulnd't be without them.
> 
> ...


He is absolutely beautiful, is his knee literally just big or is there something that has caused it? Seeing all the photos on this thread really makes me want to go riding! Haven't been for so long! I miss giving all the horses kisses and cuddles!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

manda88 said:


> He is absolutely beautiful, is his knee literally just big or is there something that has caused it? Seeing all the photos on this thread really makes me want to go riding! Haven't been for so long! I miss giving all the horses kisses and cuddles!


Before we got him on the 07/07/2010 he was a stallion and running with mares. He'd been kicked so apparently that is why his knee is bigger than the other. You really have to look to notice though.
I'll see if I can get a pic 'front on' today.
He had been untouched, except for the odd 'push' into a wagon to be moved, since being born.
I was offered him at 11 months for £600 but turned him down as he isn't really the 'red & white' I like, as you can see with the other two, then I was given him in July for free.
We can't believe how quiet he is now he's been gelded. My granddaughter has already been on him a few times. 
I must admit to not doing too much with him myself I'm leaving him to my daughter and granddaughter at the moment.

Little Heaven fell in harness when we had her on the road, went to her knees and recovered, a week last Thursday so is lame at the moment. She's almost sound again so will be out again in the next week or so.
I won't be taking her down that road again.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

saxon said:


> Before we got him on the 07/07/2010 he was a stallion and running with mares. He'd been kicked so apparently that is why his knee is bigger than the other. You really have to look to notice though.
> I'll see if I can get a pic 'front on' today.
> He had been untouched, except for the odd 'push' into a wagon to be moved, since being born.
> I was offered him at 11 months for £600 but turned him down as he isn't really the 'red & white' I like, as you can see with the other two, then I was given him in July for free.
> ...


You got given him?! You lucky so and so! I'd keel over a die if I got given a horse that looked like him! He is the exact sort of coloured I love, more red than white, so pretty :flrt:
Poor Heaven, how did she fall? A friend of mine's horse went lame in both her front legs a few weeks ago, according to the vet after some xrays she has a fracture, can't remember where exactly but unfortunately she can't be competed again and can only be used as a happy hacker. My friend is gutted as she's only just recently started to get into competing her properly and was doing pretty well. She got given her for free too by a lady at her yard abour 5 years ago.
This is a pic of her literally days before she went lame








And me riding her a year or so ago









She's a bit of a mentalist so she's not happy about only walking around the arena! for the time being!


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Queen&MadamX said:


> please do.... i have loads just not on here...
> 
> Daisy is grumpy i dont think its fair to keep a horse in that enviroment when they have a bad back.... i liked ethan too and apache was cute top of the yard...
> 
> when were u there??


Snip was my FAVE and Floozy- she was funny 



Queen&MadamX said:


> i was there 2001 - 2003 i think... same as skorps..
> 
> please do..... thank you...


Umm... Yeah... sounds about right to me!!

xXx


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I spent the weekend just gone with my friend helping with the ponies, as well as going to her partner's band's gig, nothing like poo-picking to cure a hangover! Over to see Merlin tomorrow, not sure if I'll be having a schooling lesson or hacking out. This is the final push to get my canter balanced better because I'm off on a riding holiday in Spain next month! (I cannot wait!)


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

diamondlil said:


> I spent the weekend just gone with my friend helping with the ponies, as well as going to her partner's band's gig, nothing like poo-picking to cure a hangover!


HAHA!
Yes, done that several times!
The Worst I felt was when I though it would be a good idea to go for a ride... (my pony jogs..alot!) And I ended up sicking...

Grim clean up job!!

xXx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oooo just found this. We have a variety of horses atm and are currently in process of registering to become a charity. One of the old rescues is dear to my heart and most of you will know my mare Honey. She was dumped for a pair of breast implants but has been mine for 5 years now. She has just had her 1st foal a lovely palomino colt who we are hoping to keep entire.

We have just got Ewan his 1st pony too. A 7 year old ride and drive shetland gelding called Gizmo


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Oooo just found this. We have a variety of horses atm and are currently in process of registering to become a charity. One of the old rescues is dear to my heart and most of you will know my mare Honey. She was dumped for a pair of breast implants but has been mine for 5 years now. She has just had her 1st foal a lovely palomino colt who we are hoping to keep entire.
> 
> We have just got Ewan his 1st pony too. A 7 year old ride and drive shetland gelding called Gizmo


Gizmo!
Cracking name!
Registered Charity? Thats some hard work!!
xXx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Skorps said:


> Gizmo!
> Cracking name!
> Registered Charity? Thats some hard work!!
> xXx


Yea but my mums rescuing like mad and has been for a year now. We figured at least she could get some sponsorship to help with costs etc to provide the level of care she is providing now.

Oooo we also have built a new roundpen. Cant wait to use it


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Yea but my mums rescuing like mad and has been for a year now. We figured at least she could get some sponsorship to help with costs etc to provide the level of care she is providing now.
> 
> Oooo we also have built a new roundpen. Cant wait to use it


OOO!!
You should play with it SoOn!
And have someone there with a camera...

xXx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Skorps said:


> OOO!!
> You should play with it SoOn!
> And have someone there with a camera...
> 
> xXx


Its brilliant lol. No more harrowing the school after lunging or having to run round the menage to do join up lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

We are moving Spooky to a new place on Friday. I'm thinking about winter and how I will cope with my back and the new stables are far far better, they have running water and lecky. Not to mention really lovely stables, nice and roomy. And since Spooky is in now on her diet and stable rest, it will be far far better for her aswell as me. It's directly opp my feed shop so If I need anything I can just pop across. 24hr garage within a stones throw, and in case I make Ste come up and there happens to be a match on he might miss lol There is a pub directly opp the stables aswell which is a nice Old man/Fishman/Canal owners pub. 
Nice lanes around aswell for going out for safe walks. Plus it's cheaper at £12.50 a week.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> We are moving Spooky to a new place on Friday. I'm thinking about winter and how I will cope with my back and the new stables are far far better, they have running water and lecky. Not to mention really lovely stables, nice and roomy. And since Spooky is in now on her diet and stable rest, it will be far far better for her aswell as me. It's directly opp my feed shop so If I need anything I can just pop across. 24hr garage within a stones throw, and in case I make Ste come up and there happens to be a match on he might miss lol There is a pub directly opp the stables aswell which is a nice Old man/Fishman/Canal owners pub.
> Nice lanes around aswell for going out for safe walks. Plus it's cheaper at £12.50 a week.


No more tackling the mass of ragwort too


----------



## Tillies reptile rescue (Aug 22, 2009)

I miss having horses, they was what got me into rescuing as I used to take them in from the council, but after my suffolk punch x Beau passed I havent had another horse.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> No more tackling the mass of ragwort too


 
Exactly! It's all done at new place! My spine is thanking me already! lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Exactly! It's all done at new place! My spine is thanking me already! lol


And so it should be you were doing waaaay too much.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> And so it should be you were doing waaaay too much.


lol Too true!

Well, Spooky had a full health check and her vaccinations done today.
Moving her to new yard in the morning. 

Vet said that apart from being over weight and lacking muscle tone, which is what is causing her to be lame on the back left, she is very healthy.
He said I was stressing too much and too just calm down a bit and not worry so much. 
To get her exercised and ridden, Lunging and longreining till she gets a sweat up. No dengie Hifi lite, no treats. Just bare paddock and a double netted small holed hay net at night. And that I am doing everything right by her. 
Tho he did say because of my spine, I need something 15hh plus with a long stride so as to be low impact on me. Que me telling hubby 'Vet says I need a Friesian as riding Spooky will ruin my back' lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> lol Too true!
> 
> Well, Spooky had a full health check and her vaccinations done today.
> Moving her to new yard in the morning.
> ...


Lol dooooo it. Those i found last night were stunning


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Manda,

Yes I was given Romeo, we named him, he cost us a fortune though as he was entire so needed gelding, vaccinated, microchipped and passported so over £400 all in.

New pics of him tonight having his tail brushed for the first time. Considering he's been untouched until we got him!
He did quite well but got a bit peeved after a while...so the bairn had a go as well just so Romeo knew he wasn't getting away with anything naughty!



















Enough now leave me alone!!!









Just for that the bairns doing it.










We clipped our Haides tonight as he still has a little rain scald from December when I got him so I wanted a good look at how he was healing. He just stood there without being held while he was clipped right out. He's now in his stable with a lovely rug on....well it's his old one but he's happy with it.



















Enjoying giving our Aisha a little walk round..he's 'around' 2 years old, he's off the dartmoor so we dont' know his exact age, she is tiny so he's happy to give her a walk round for 5 minutes.
He's been mouthed over the last month and a half and is longreigning well so we have been letting Aisha on him for very short periods every couple of days. He's also 'learning his legs' with her before being broke for driving and then he'll be turned away for 6 months.
We dont' have a saddle small enough so she is having to ride bareback for now until we can find a saddle. I'll probably end up with a little cub saddle for him!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

god Romeo is gorgeous :flrt: Would sell a kidney for a handsome lad like him, oo well if we get new house (horrible tender) will have 4 stables and 7 acres to play with


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Lol dooooo it. Those i found last night were stunning


 
Aye, Just need to save up the purchase price lol Looking at saving around £4k for the right one. Has to have the right nature to be trained for full family use lol 
For me as a happy hacker disability ride. For Hubby to Drive in Harness. For my son to ride and for him and dad to possibley use in Re-enactments and for my daughter to do Dressage. Spooky will be Alex's main pony tho but we will be training her to Harness aswell next year.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

saxon said:


> Manda,
> 
> Yes I was given Romeo, we named him, he cost us a fortune though as he was entire so needed gelding, vaccinated, microchipped and passported so over £400 all in.
> 
> ...


Romeo is unbelievably well behaved! Bless him. The girl wearing blue in the third picture's face says it all when he's had enough haha.
Haides is a little diamond, he doesn't even looked phased in the slightest, what a star!
I've never backed or broken a horse before, I once worked at a yard a few years ago and on my first day they assigned me to breaking a 2 or 3 year old filly, and got me to take an eventer that had been on box rest for three months on a hack! So off I went rearing and cavorting up the road, trying to stop the damn thing from galloping off, and as soon as it got to somewhere on the ride where we could trot, he just went. I can't remember stopping but apparently I did haha. I only stayed there for a day anf a half and I never went back cos they scared the bejesus out of me, but now I look back I really wish I'd stuck it out cos I think it would have been an awesome opportunity to get into competing and stuff, as it was a livery yard for competition horses and I would have been allowed to go to events with the lady who owned the yard. Damn.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

That's my daughter, she is 30 years old, I'm always telling her to be careful with him. Afterall he's only just gelded and only been handled since July!

Last time we clipped Haides he was drugged up from being gelded and still had to be twitched but again he was wild off the moor and had been neglected since he came off the moor...we'd only had him for few weeks.

He's fantastic now.
Personally I don't ride, I drive, I've just got back into that.
I think some yards just think it's funny to put people in a dangerous situation.........I think it's bloody ridiculous myself!

We broke our first shetland over 12 years ago but Haides is the first one the grandkids will have backed. Just the schooling next year now really once he's in harness!

I much prefer my ponies to the damned big horses we have at Romeo's yard. Give me my little ponies any day!:lol2:




manda88 said:


> Romeo is unbelievably well behaved! Bless him. The girl wearing blue in the third picture's face says it all when he's had enough haha.
> Haides is a little diamond, he doesn't even looked phased in the slightest, what a star!
> I've never backed or broken a horse before, I once worked at a yard a few years ago and on my first day they assigned me to breaking a 2 or 3 year old filly, and got me to take an eventer that had been on box rest for three months on a hack! So off I went rearing and cavorting up the road, trying to stop the damn thing from galloping off, and as soon as it got to somewhere on the ride where we could trot, he just went. I can't remember stopping but apparently I did haha. I only stayed there for a day anf a half and I never went back cos they scared the bejesus out of me, but now I look back I really wish I'd stuck it out cos I think it would have been an awesome opportunity to get into competing and stuff, as it was a livery yard for competition horses and I would have been allowed to go to events with the lady who owned the yard. Damn.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

YouTube - Fest der Pferde 2008: Klassik trifft western Smart Rattle Snake und Lausbub

Posted it in another thread but think its fantastic.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> YouTube - Fest der Pferde 2008: Klassik trifft western Smart Rattle Snake und Lausbub
> 
> Posted it in another thread but think its fantastic.


 
Fab!!!!

Loved that.

Certainly the western for me lol but my daughter is really leaning towards Dressage. She has been reading up, watching loads on Horse and Country channel and she thinks that it what she would love to do.
Western Riding is more suited to me tho, the riding longer in the leg and the seat position for my back.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Fab!!!!
> 
> Loved that.
> 
> ...


Im addicted to that channel lol.

I love both. I love the flashyness of the dressage and the fun of the western.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Im addicted to that channel lol.
> 
> I love both. I love the flashyness of the dressage and the fun of the western.


 
O I love Dressage, just it don't love me lol With my spine being crap well, I look like a sack of sh** doing dressage now, I can't sit like that for long without issue on my back. Hence why western and it's more relaxed seat, has always been better for me. Like riding in an armshair I found it. 
I will be training Spooky to western aswell, in the near future and my new one will be trained to western aswell. Cause all my hacks will in Western tack lol That way I can ride without suffering for it lol


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

saxon said:


> I much prefer my ponies to the damned big horses we have at Romeo's yard. Give me my little ponies any day!:lol2:


Ponies ARE THE WAY FORWARD!!!

xXx

:flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Skorps said:


> Ponies ARE THE WAY FORWARD!!!
> 
> xXx
> 
> :flrt:


Ditto this they are waaaaay more fun than any horse. Love doing the handy pony classes as a laugh hehe.

On a funny note our 3 month old vanner colt jumped a 5 bar fence from a standstill today to play with the dog lmao.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Ponies seem to have a little more character than their bigger relatives.

I know our Star is very cheeky and although she will let my granddaughter 'Skye' do absolutley anything with her she will not even let her sister 'Reaghan' on her without a good old fuss.
Skye has had her since she was 5 months old though, Skye was only 4 years old, they have a real rapport those two.

As for Heaven she just knows all the tricks in the world!!!!!!!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

saxon said:


> Ponies seem to have a little more character than their bigger relatives.
> 
> I know our Star is very cheeky and although she will let my granddaughter 'Skye' do absolutley anything with her she will not even let her sister 'Reaghan' on her without a good old fuss.
> Skye has had her since she was 5 months old though, Skye was only 4 years old, they have a real rapport those two.
> ...


I love their lil Thelwell tricks. I dont ride anything bigger than 14.3hh took my mum ages to get me off my 13.2 lol. Waaaay too much fun i was having lmao.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

My horse is 16.1hh and has lots of character :3


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

2 weeks until my holiday, riding in Andalucia for 10 days! I've worked extra nightshifts over the last 6 months as I could fit them in to afford it, I've got a lightweight endurance helmet, worked on my cantering and galloped, so I can't wait!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

diamondlil said:


> 2 weeks until my holiday, riding in Andalucia for 10 days! I've worked extra nightshifts over the last 6 months as I could fit them in to afford it, I've got a lightweight endurance helmet, worked on my cantering and galloped, so I can't wait!


 
Jammy you!! I'll be sat here green with Envy lol


Alex had a lesson on Spooky today, on lead rein, but she was really good. She loves trotting tho lol Which is knackering for me. Hasn't changed since she was 4 and went to pony club one evening. Rode there and back and while there she did jumping. She's a proper speed demon. I dread to think what she would be like going into Canter lol
But she really did well, understood the importance of leg signals and how the reins are connected to her mouth and why it is important to not yank them about tho she tends to be very light handed with them, just needs to get balance right at times lol.

Then after her lesson, as always, I rode Spooky off lead rein to make sure she understands what is being asked of her. Due to the whole diet thing, only the cub saddle fits her, once the weight is back to normal we can get her a saddle fitted. Until then I will ride her bareback. She was great, listened, did what I asked of her, trotted when asked and was on great form. Well done Spooky. Keep up the good work and we'll get that weight down.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> 2 weeks until my holiday, riding in Andalucia for 10 days! I've worked extra nightshifts over the last 6 months as I could fit them in to afford it, I've got a lightweight endurance helmet, worked on my cantering and galloped, so I can't wait!


LOL we're not going anywhere quite as exotic as Andalucia, but we're off to Cornwall in 2 weeks for a riding holiday (a week long) and I cannot wait!!!

5 hours of riding a day - whooop whoop!!!!!!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

diamondlil said:


> 2 weeks until my holiday, riding in Andalucia for 10 days! I've worked extra nightshifts over the last 6 months as I could fit them in to afford it, I've got a lightweight endurance helmet, worked on my cantering and galloped, so I can't wait!


No fair!! You must make sure you post lots of piccies of the horse(s) you get to ride! When I went, I went to a place called Los Alamos and they were fantastic, such a great holiday, we were assigned to a horse for the week and I loved my horse Duende, I've even named one of my baby snakes after him :flrt: I don't think he's there anymore though, they told us that they usually have a horse for four or five years before they sell them on. Lots of people had offered to buy Duende from them but they refused as he was such a good horse and they'd only had him a year or two.

Here's a pic of the two of us, I have many more pics of him on my home PC









And they had a photographer who would randomly appear along the journeys every day and snap a cheeky pic of us as we raced past!









And here's the Los Alamos website www.losalamosriding.com



medusa0373 said:


> LOL we're not going anywhere quite as exotic as Andalucia, but we're off to Cornwall in 2 weeks for a riding holiday (a week long) and I cannot wait!!!
> 
> 5 hours of riding a day - whooop whoop!!!!!!


Again, I say no fair!! Any holiday anywhere that includes riding is awesome


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

manda88 said:


> No fair!! You must make sure you post lots of piccies of the horse(s) you get to ride! When I went, I went to a place called Los Alamos and they were fantastic, such a great holiday, we were assigned to a horse for the week and I loved my horse Duende, I've even named one of my baby snakes after him :flrt: I don't think he's there anymore though, they told us that they usually have a horse for four or five years before they sell them on. Lots of people had offered to buy Duende from them but they refused as he was such a good horse and they'd only had him a year or two.
> 
> Here's a pic of the two of us, I have many more pics of him on my home PC
> image
> ...



Looking Good There!!
xXx


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Skorps said:


> Looking Good There!!
> xXx


The place or my amazing position as we're galloping down hill?! :lol2: I ride like a sack of sh*t :blush: To try and make myself feel better, that pic was about 5 years ago, although I don't think my riding has improved at all haha.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I'll be taking as many photos as possible! 
I planned a riding holiday since my back injury, knowing I had to regain my balance and strength and the use of my madleg. So when I couldn't stretch or the spasms were so bad I was limping and not sleeping with the pain, I had something to aim for. Without my friends and their help I wouldn't have clocked up the hours in the saddle to build up my muscles again. Without Kim pushing me on each step of the way, correcting me and praising when I got my seat right I'd never have the confidence or ability to do this. 
Merlin, Joey, Curo and Ben have been endlessly patient along the way. In particular Merlin's gradually taken me from being a complete novice again to an independent rider.
Merlin








Joey








Curo








Ben


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

How do you keep grass outside those stables? lol It'd be bare ground with any of us up north. lol

Waiting on a phone call tomorrow. Sec D Mare. She sounds perfect. Only big issue is that she is in Wales, t'Other side of wales lol Typical. But this Mare sounds absolutely Perfect and I mean really, for us, we haven't seen anything that ticks all the boxes as this mare does.
Want her like yesterday. Even got a stable reserved opp spooky's, spoke to YO tonight and he said it's waiting for me when I want it, that was even after me saying that was a guy up today looking for 2 or 3 stables. He said it's still res for me. He is soo nice, really is a lovely yard. Lovely people aswell. So hope I can work something out for this mare. She would complete us and what we need for Beren and at the same time, me having a pony that I can ride and not look stupid on lol even if she can carry skinny arsed me, I have long legs lol
Hubby is totally happy for us to be getting another as long as it is the right one. But he trusts me that I am not going egt anything taht would be unsafe around the kids. This mare has been shown inhand by kids. Handled by kids and ridden by a novice 12 yr old. So she really is what we want. 
God, I feel sick. Can't wait to speak to her owners tomorrow. Been emailing back and forth today lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

How did it go Pimps?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Esarosa said:


> How did it go Pimps?


 
Just waiting on certain things to come together. Fingers crossed. But genuinely, we want her!!!! lol Just got to sort things out basicly. They are licenced Transportors aswell, so thats good.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> Just waiting on certain things to come together. Fingers crossed. But genuinely, we want her!!!! lol Just got to sort things out basicly. They are licenced Transportors aswell, so thats good.


Told you section Ds are fantastic :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Skorps (Nov 23, 2009)

Pimperella said:


> Just waiting on certain things to come together. Fingers crossed. But genuinely, we want her!!!! lol Just got to sort things out basicly. They are licenced Transportors aswell, so thats good.



Good Luck!

And pics when you get her home!


xXx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Skorps said:


> Good Luck!
> 
> And pics when you get her home!
> 
> ...


Well, after things did not match up with the advert, for example advertised as Registered and she is not. Having had 18 months off cause no ridder, changed to she had a foal. So how can I know whether her being safe with children, is in fact true or not. 

So we are going to view a registered Sec D mare with Foal, tomorrow dinner time. Foal is only 10 days old lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

*Runs around squealing in this thread then runs off leaping about like a mad woman*


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well i am now a 3 pony person once more. I sold one of my A colts a few months back to a friend, came back day after as apparently he was parrot mouthed. He wasnt, not at all, but she was fussy and think she was just out to piss me about. Well 4 weeks ago i found another home for him, was lovely, so lovely i even moved my other two onto the same yard. 2 days ago she came to me and said she couldnt keep him anymore, so i bought him back. Guess he is destined to stay with me then!

Well i better introduce Lingardswood Comet!:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lol so iv been looking out for a perfect black mare and you have brought yourself a liver chestnut haha. You make me giggle Laura.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Lol so iv been looking out for a perfect black mare and you have brought yourself a liver chestnut haha. You make me giggle Laura.


 
Well, No vet check, No sale.

They didn't like the fact we wanted a vet check and we wouldn't and couldn't make a yes or no answer that night, without first having a vet check. I did say if all was well with the vet check but couldn't get it done till later this week. They wanted us to say yes or no straight away. Sorry but with something as important as buying a horse, then a vet check is just the basics that everyone really should do to cover themselves on the amount of money regardless of whether they think the horse is amazing. I need my vet to tell me what I don't see. 
So, as much as I would have snapped her and her foal up, without that vital vet check then I will not be going ahead.

God, you wouldn't think it would be so hard. But I have a list of things I don't want.
Blue eyes, Sweet Itch, Lami sufferers, no fully shod (fronts I may let off)
Has to be good natured, Has to be cob build, has to have good well cared for feet, has to be a good doer.
Not bothered if broken or not. Nothing over 10 years old.

Welsh Section D and Registered.

So far I have been lied to over one mare. one got abussive over me not wanting to say yes untill I had a vet check done (paid for by me!). And one we just went to see as was on our way home that had a head of a section B and had sweetitch.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Spent last weekend playing with ponies, coconuts is lame so she's on Bute following a vet visit








Got the 2 year olds confirmed at 14 1" and 14 2". There were the remains of a couple of fire balloons caught up on the fencing, so I got to do some desensitising
















Then it was time for fencing repairs to the post and rails that the ponies have been busy wrecking








And I got to ride Joey bareback. The first time I've rode him since he threw me, he's been having a lot more input and behaved perfectly








Off on my riding holiday in Andalusia tomorrow!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Well, we have another trek on Saturday. But we are combining it with a fun family day out. Going to have a look at a couple of horses. 
The woman was completely honest, we ended up talking about people I knew when I worked in the village. Totally open to vetting aswell. 
1 is a breed I have loved since I was a child and well, even tho she's only 14hh she might well be what we are looking for, but I am not getting ahead of myself. We are gonna go have a look at 2 or 3 while we are there. Yard Owner said not to stress, the stable is reserved for me, end of. And that I shouldn't stress about that at all and just find the right one for us. Hubby told me to stop stressing so much about Beren wants, after all, he still does have Spooky with his sister. But I am to get 'MY' horse, what I want as at the moment he says it is more important. He said he has realised now, that I have had a huge Horse shaped void in my life, and that not being able to go out for a ride (Spooky being 12.2hh and yes is strong enough to carry me and more lol but I'm far to long in the leg and look at prat! I have only rode her to back her and school her now my daughter has taken over, thank god.) So I have been really down about not having a horse I can go out on a hack, get my legs back.
I used to be able to Hike over hill and Dale. Miles and miles with a dog when I was young. Now, It's back breaking and not even something I can think about. Yet with the right horse, I will get that freedom back. To wander up lanes for miles. Loads of Bridle ways and Hacks to go on. 

So, large stable awaits my new horse. Whatever it maybe. 
And yes, I will be changing it's name most likely. But I have spells to cast to prevent the back luck on that one lol


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Ruthy said:


> Well i am now a 3 pony person once more. I sold one of my A colts a few months back to a friend, came back day after as apparently he was parrot mouthed. He wasnt, not at all, but she was fussy and think she was just out to piss me about. Well 4 weeks ago i found another home for him, was lovely, so lovely i even moved my other two onto the same yard. 2 days ago she came to me and said she couldnt keep him anymore, so i bought him back. Guess he is destined to stay with me then!
> 
> Well i better introduce Lingardswood Comet!:
> 
> ...


 

That second pic should be in 18plus! :blush::whistling2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> That second pic should be in 18plus! :blush::whistling2:


Lmao dontcha love raunchy boys


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

selina20 said:


> Lmao dontcha love raunchy boys


 

lol Was always the reason I have always gone for Mares and Fillies lol

An Ex of mine would always gone on about other girls he knew with horses that were geldings. He even asked how the hell we could go washing its bits etc. lol I said I wouldn't know having always had Mares lol 
Bad enough having a stud dog who, on me saying anything to him, and I mean ANYTHING! Like 'Che, sit' or'Che, your foods ready!' and he sits there with his penis out and getting all exicted lol I can't even look at him when he does this. It's always with me, no one else. He never trys humping anyone. He is a real gentle sweetie. But the fact that he does this on hearing my voice has become a little creepy to say the least lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Pimperella said:


> lol Was always the reason I have always gone for Mares and Fillies lol
> 
> An Ex of mine would always gone on about other girls he knew with horses that were geldings. He even asked how the hell we could go washing its bits etc. lol I said I wouldn't know having always had Mares lol
> Bad enough having a stud dog who, on me saying anything to him, and I mean ANYTHING! Like 'Che, sit' or'Che, your foods ready!' and he sits there with his penis out and getting all exicted lol I can't even look at him when he does this. It's always with me, no one else. He never trys humping anyone. He is a real gentle sweetie. But the fact that he does this on hearing my voice has become a little creepy to say the least lol


I had an arab "gelding" that would get an erection whenever he had a wash down with the hose lol.

I have enough with my mare humping everything lol


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

*sigh* Been dealt a a hard blow today. Comet my little section A has been gelded, but before it was done the vet told me that he had a significant heart murmur. He wont be able to do work in the future, just be a companion pony and MAYBE plod around with a kid on his back every so often. I am gutted, i wanted to drive him, but still he isnt going anywhere and can be a glorified field ornament lol!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Ruthy said:


> *sigh* Been dealt a a hard blow today. Comet my little section A has been gelded, but before it was done the vet told me that he had a significant heart murmur. He wont be able to do work in the future, just be a companion pony and MAYBE plod around with a kid on his back every so often. I am gutted, i wanted to drive him, but still he isnt going anywhere and can be a glorified field ornament lol!


OMG hun thats devastating . Arent there any meds they can give him. I would get a 2nd opinion just to be sure though.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

i hate this thread 


makes me sad i was 14 when i last owned my own horse im now 26 and not really in a position financially to own one,although when i read this thread it makes me look on horsemart and preloved haha i had a 15 3 part thoroughbred he was my first proper horse was a great lad gave me bags of confidence sadly he was an older horse. 
after him i got a 14 3 part arab i loved this pony was as fast and as flighty as hell but i loved it we were so good together.. my horses were sold on when i decided i would much rather have spends for makeup,cds going out etc my parents wouldnt foot for both (cant blame em) oh how i kick myself now 

my auntie lives in spain just outside granada and runs small riding school and does spanish riding holidays with cheap accomodation.
most of her horses are bought from grass/house many spanish horses are kept in the house or cellar:lol2:
she has brought them all on herself with help from her exsperienced regulars,she moved over there with two horses a friesan gelding and heinz 57 pony she now has a fair few more and a donkey! i promise i will get pics asap as the riding veiws and the horses are to die for. its where i get my horsey fix! sadly my passport exspired this year:bash:


----------



## Ruthy (Dec 10, 2007)

Usually a heart murmur isnt treatable, its just something thats managed. After christmas i will be sending him for an ultrasound of his heart to find out exactly what is causing the problem, but at the end of the day if he has to be a field pony he will be, and just be a spoilt rotten pet! He's happy and healthy at the moment and his heart murmur isnt effecting him in any way, but it could do in later life. I trust my vet completely, he said a specialist will be able to make a true prognosis on what he can do in the future.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

heres the pics folks was sooooooo many to choose from but i know you all like your friesians so i got a few of those! my auntie took spartan over to spain with her hes her baby,she got him when he was rising 4 he rides and drives cracking horse!


















the next couple of pics are from the tapas ride! drink and riding:gasp::whistling2:

















the next pic is of her newest addition stunning young stallion shes hoping to keep entire










horse and pig lol


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

these pics are just random shots of stunning horses and the riding veiws to die for!


----------



## Grotty Ponkey (Sep 19, 2010)

wow so glad i found this..... i love horses..... 
heres my baby hes called dandy.... ive owned him 6 years


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Well we've just come back from our week's ridng holiday and I am absolutely besotted with one of the horses. She's a TB ex-racer, about 15.2 and she's beautiful. She's bombproof on hacks, I've jumped her and done work in the school both in a ride and on my own. I'm totally in love. I'm a relatively nervous rider but I have never felt so safe or clicked so quickly with any horse. Very forward-going but listens when you ask her to come back (unless you're aiming at jumps LOL). We didn't have a camera but one of the other ladies took some pictures of her for me so I am hoping she will email them to me soon  

I am going to chat to my local stables tomorrow where we usually ride - I know their working livery is £33 a week, but as I've never looked into owning a horse before I'm not sure how much all the other things would come to. I'd certainly be looking at a second job I think! The stables we were on holiday at want £3k for her.

She does have one vice though in that she crib-bites and/or wind-sucks - she will grab the edge of the stable door, arch her neck and suck in air quickly and make a "grunting" noise. Can anyone tell me whether this is manageable or not or whether it's a total write-off regardless of how good the horse is otherwise?

Ta xx


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

medusa0373 said:


> Well we've just come back from our week's ridng holiday and I am absolutely besotted with one of the horses. She's a TB ex-racer, about 15.2 and she's beautiful. She's bombproof on hacks, I've jumped her and done work in the school both in a ride and on my own. I'm totally in love. I'm a relatively nervous rider but I have never felt so safe or clicked so quickly with any horse. Very forward-going but listens when you ask her to come back (unless you're aiming at jumps LOL). We didn't have a camera but one of the other ladies took some pictures of her for me so I am hoping she will email them to me soon
> 
> I am going to chat to my local stables tomorrow where we usually ride - I know their working livery is £33 a week, but as I've never looked into owning a horse before I'm not sure how much all the other things would come to. I'd certainly be looking at a second job I think! The stables we were on holiday at want £3k for her.
> 
> ...


 
Have an ask on Equine World UK Forums
Good helpful advice, as well as on the price of a wind sucker/crib biter.

Sadly, from what I have been told and learnt over the years. Crib BIting and Wind sucking become so habitual, that they will always be prone to do so. You can get gadgets to help control them doing so, but thats about it. It does also reduce the price of a horse aswell. From what I have gathered form the EW forum in the Buying and Selling section when people are talking about values and whether something is over priced or not.


I've been busy making things for Spooky.
Firstly, Hubby and Me both made this sign together. I pencilled it all out. Painted the back in purple and the letters in Black. Then I painted Me and Spooky. Hubby did all teh green letter work, it's 3 different Greens highlighted. Taken a few weeks of him doing 1 or 2 letters a night tho lol


















Then I have been working on making her a Camo, waterproof 1200 denier Ripstop Turnout Rug lined with Fleece.
Just have to do the Leg Darts, Belly Straps and Sew the lining inside it (the brown fleece), Bind the outter edge and it's done. Might even make her a neck section aswell to attach to it if we get that snow again lol).
Gonna make her a Jolly Rodger Flag style stable rug next. Pure Black Rug with skull and cross bones on each side.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I'm back from my riding holiday in Andalusia! Too many pictures to put them all on here, so I'll do a holiday thread, but this beautiful 17.2 hh bay Huerfano








And this 16.3 hh grey Dardar







were my favourites of the holiday. Very forward going, with beautiful big actions that were so easy to sit, and I felt perfectly safe cantering along goat tacks with a 1,000 foot drop at the edge of the path!


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

medusa0373 said:


> Well we've just come back from our week's ridng holiday and I am absolutely besotted with one of the horses. She's a TB ex-racer, about 15.2 and she's beautiful. She's bombproof on hacks, I've jumped her and done work in the school both in a ride and on my own. I'm totally in love. I'm a relatively nervous rider but I have never felt so safe or clicked so quickly with any horse. Very forward-going but listens when you ask her to come back (unless you're aiming at jumps LOL). We didn't have a camera but one of the other ladies took some pictures of her for me so I am hoping she will email them to me soon
> 
> I am going to chat to my local stables tomorrow where we usually ride - I know their working livery is £33 a week, but as I've never looked into owning a horse before I'm not sure how much all the other things would come to. I'd certainly be looking at a second job I think! The stables we were on holiday at want £3k for her.
> 
> ...


In all honesty, I'd say 3k is far too much for an ex-racer who cribs.

Your description was like many an exracer - wonderfully sensitive, forward thinking & fun and bombproof to hack, and often trainers will sell directly to you if you ring up trainers in your area and tell them you're looking for a riding horse.

Having said that, if it's THE horse of a lifetime for you, 3k isn't much.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

medusa0373 said:


> Well we've just come back from our week's ridng holiday and I am absolutely besotted with one of the horses. She's a TB ex-racer, about 15.2 and she's beautiful. She's bombproof on hacks, I've jumped her and done work in the school both in a ride and on my own. I'm totally in love. I'm a relatively nervous rider but I have never felt so safe or clicked so quickly with any horse. Very forward-going but listens when you ask her to come back (unless you're aiming at jumps LOL). We didn't have a camera but one of the other ladies took some pictures of her for me so I am hoping she will email them to me soon
> 
> I am going to chat to my local stables tomorrow where we usually ride - I know their working livery is £33 a week, but as I've never looked into owning a horse before I'm not sure how much all the other things would come to. I'd certainly be looking at a second job I think! The stables we were on holiday at want £3k for her.
> 
> ...


My horse wind sucks, its from bordom and stress at his old home, they are trying to get a lot of money off you because your English, a ex racer who wind sucks is NOT worth that much, no matter how good she is.

I would say offer a lot less.

Also it costs around £1000 to transport a horse to the UK, though if this is the horse for you, I say its worth it  Tbh I'd offer silly money, and go up from there, don't let them know how much you love her because that will make them keep the price up.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Daisyy, meant to say I was really sorry to hear your share horse had a sore back but it is very common, especially in ex-riding school types so hopefully when he's back in business you'll be able to teach him to work more 'correctly' and he'll be so much less nappy!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

annabel said:


> Daisyy, meant to say I was really sorry to hear your share horse had a sore back but it is very common, especially in ex-riding school types so hopefully when he's back in business you'll be able to teach him to work more 'correctly' and he'll be so much less nappy!


 
I havn't got a share horse?


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Daisyy said:


> I havn't got a share horse?


Oh no you have a nice new horsey who jogs when you go for walkies! Sorry! Got you confused! How are you getting on with him anyway?


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

annabel said:


> Oh no you have a nice new horsey who jogs when you go for walkies! Sorry! Got you confused! How are you getting on with him anyway?


 
I followed your advice (bridle and lungerope) and we put a 20 year old bombproof horse infront of him incase he got scared, but he was perfect! A car with a huge exhaust system even sped past him and he didn't blink!:lol2:

Thanks for the advice


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see Merlin, the cob I ride, on Sunday! I missed him so much even though I was riding beautiful Spanish horses all week.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lol going home in october and my mum has told me she has got a friend for Ewans shetland Gizmo. It turns out its an American minature called Coco. It wears a 3ft rug and is soooo teenie lol.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Bought Spooky a new (second hand) Saddle. Got the T4 Thorowgood Griffin Cob Saddle. She is a really wide pony and very low withered (wide aswell lol) Cost me all of £47 including the postage, Bargain for a £349 saddle. Can't wait to get it as current the kids are fine and have been using the Cub saddle but I've been riding her bareback to do all her schooling and only so much I can do, so Tuesday when it gets here and I rush up to the yard to make sure it does actually fit her, I will be putting her through her paces.
Being doing lots of flatwork at the moment. Trotting poles and some little jumps. So really can't wait to have more security in a saddle as she is a bouncing pony lol 

On Friday while riding her and doing figure of 8's, she was getting very excited and started doing a half pass on the diaginal lol Wish I had saddle on her as would have been able to work with it cause it was a really good one aswell lol Hoping she will make a lovely Dressage start for Alex in the future.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

annabel said:


> In all honesty, I'd say 3k is far too much for an ex-racer who cribs.
> 
> Your description was like many an exracer - wonderfully sensitive, forward thinking & fun and bombproof to hack, and often trainers will sell directly to you if you ring up trainers in your area and tell them you're looking for a riding horse.
> 
> Having said that, if it's THE horse of a lifetime for you, 3k isn't much.


Cheers - we thought £3k was a lot but they do seem to over price a lot of their horses (basically they're all for sale, at a price!). However I've ridden other ex-racers and as a nervous rider, I have never felt so safe on any horse. It's not so much the type of horse she is, as the way she made me feel when I rode her - does that make sense?  



Daisyy said:


> My horse wind sucks, its from bordom and stress at his old home, they are trying to get a lot of money off you because your English, a ex racer who wind sucks is NOT worth that much, no matter how good she is.
> 
> I would say offer a lot less.
> 
> Also it costs around £1000 to transport a horse to the UK, though if this is the horse for you, I say its worth it  Tbh I'd offer silly money, and go up from there, *don't let them know how much you love her* because that will make them keep the price up.


What would you look to offer? The horse is in Cornwall and we're in Somerset so we were told transport would be around the £400 mark. Bugger, too late LOL. Well it's not an immediate purchase, I don't currently have £3 let alone £3k!!, so if she's still there in 6-12 months then it's meant to be, if not, then obviously she's not for me.



Pimperella said:


> Have an ask on Equine World UK Forums
> Good helpful advice, as well as on the price of a wind sucker/crib biter.
> 
> Sadly, from what I have been told and learnt over the years. Crib BIting and Wind sucking become so habitual, that they will always be prone to do so. You can get gadgets to help control them doing so, but thats about it. It does also reduce the price of a horse aswell. From what I have gathered form the EW forum in the Buying and Selling section when people are talking about values and whether something is over priced or not.


Cheers


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

medusa0373 said:


> Cheers - we thought £3k was a lot but they do seem to over price a lot of their horses (basically they're all for sale, at a price!). However I've ridden other ex-racers and as a nervous rider, I have never felt so safe on any horse.* It's not so much the type of horse she is, as the way she made me feel when I rode her - does that make sense?*


This is what I meant though - contrary to the opinion that exracers are all loopy machines who'll bolt at any chance, there are a HUGE amount of safe, sane, sensitive TBs for sale for pennies who've been hacking since they were very young and if you find one who wants to look after you, they'll look after you because they're so clever.

I think the 'safe' temperament in TBs, especially big chaser types, is always undervalued - so many WBs are imported now who have failed to make the grade for the top riders and so riding club horses with a temperament suitable really only for professionals have flooded the market with their 'potential'...


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

My ex racing TB is perfect on the roads, with animals, etc. He's so gentle.

Funnily, he also wind sucks.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

You also have to watch for livery as some livery yard will not accept those with vices. My mare will weave slightly when boxed as well as box walk due to the horse that was next to her when she was on box rest. This is why i have weaving bars on all my stables.


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

annabel said:


> This is what I meant though - contrary to the opinion that exracers are all loopy machines who'll bolt at any chance, there are a HUGE amount of safe, sane, sensitive TBs for sale for pennies who've been hacking since they were very young and if you find one who wants to look after you, they'll look after you because they're so clever.


I know what you meant  What I meant though is that I have ridden another ex-racehorse and didn't feel at all safe.. Hell I ride cob-cross things most weeks and don't feel safe/secure on those either. What I liked about Jaz was how safe she, in particular, made me feel, over a whole week of riding, both in/out of the school and on hacks. I am a very nervous rider - I think too much!!!! - and I have never felt that "click" before with horse. When looking for another horse I doubt I'd get the opportunity to ride it every day, for a minimum of 2 hours, and do jumping/flatwork/hacking...



Daisyy said:


> My ex racing TB is perfect on the roads, with animals, etc. He's so gentle.
> 
> Funnily, he also wind sucks.


Bless, do you have any pics?



selina20 said:


> You also have to watch for livery as some livery yard will not accept those with vices. My mare will weave slightly when boxed as well as box walk due to the horse that was next to her when she was on box rest. This is why i have weaving bars on all my stables.


I have already spoken to the stables where I ride regularly and they are happy to have her (if and when I get a lottery win LOL), providing they have room. I believe they already have a horse there that windsucks, some kind of big Dutch Warmblood that is on livery.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

medusa0373 said:


> I know what you meant  What I meant though is that I have ridden another ex-racehorse and didn't feel at all safe.. Hell I ride cob-cross things most weeks and don't feel safe/secure on those either. What I liked about Jaz was how safe she, in particular, made me feel, over a whole week of riding, both in/out of the school and on hacks. I am a very nervous rider - I think too much!!!! - and I have never felt that "click" before with horse. When looking for another horse I doubt I'd get the opportunity to ride it every day, for a minimum of 2 hours, and do jumping/flatwork/hacking...


Then she's the horse for you. Get saving! 

You're lucky you've fallen in love with something relatively 'sensible'. Just be careful that when you're not riding her as much as she's ridden in the RS she might not be quite the angel she is just now...


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

annabel said:


> Then she's the horse for you. Get saving!
> 
> You're lucky you've fallen in love with something relatively 'sensible'. Just be careful that when you're not riding her as much as she's ridden in the RS she might not be quite the angel she is just now...


She would be going on working livery at the stables so hopefully there would be enough people riding to keep her in work and happy  I'm aware that as I work full time I could only really ride in the evenings/weekends but they do lessons/hacks during the day. Bit of a pipe-dream really at the moment but I am already starting my "Jaz fund". Have some nice, expensive jewellery going up on eBay as we speak!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

medusa0373 said:


> What would you look to offer? The horse is in Cornwall and we're in Somerset so we were told transport would be around the £400 mark. Bugger, too late LOL. Well it's not an immediate purchase, I don't currently have £3 let alone £3k!!, so if she's still there in 6-12 months then it's meant to be, if not, then obviously she's not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Ohh I got you confused with someone else, I thought she was abroad!  My horse sounds exactly the same, I offered £1000 for him:lol2: He was up for sale for around £2000.. 

He's 16.1, great confo, pretty much bombproof now, and has great manners 

I would offer 1,400? I wouldn't really pay anymore than £1,700 for a horse like that  I normally say some faults about the horse.. "She wind sucks, which will damage the barn, and possibly her heath, she has high withers" and then I say a few compliments "She has a lovely canter" I'd also say I've looked at 3 other horses before this horse, just to say I'm picky ;D


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

medusa0373 said:


> Bless, do you have any pics?




















He's a bit scruffy  Thats the day after I got him home xD


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ooooh he's gorgeous!


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

medusa0373 said:


> Ooooh he's gorgeous!


Thanks  He's a bit chubbier now, fattened him up for winter:lol2:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

After my riding holiday in Andalusia, then a hectic shift schedule, finally I got to see Merlin and get a head-flipping, neighing welcome back!








So off out into the rain for a solo adventure in the woods, where a 20-minute circuit turned into an hour of beng totally lost, running out of paths and pushing though undergrowth and under branches. Muddy, soaked, leaves and twigs in my hair, it's good to be home!


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Have you got any more pics of your lovely Andalucia hols? 

I'm still waiting for pictures of my holiday romance horse Jazmine to come through, I thought the girls would have sent them by now!!


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

medusa0373 said:


> Have you got any more pics of your lovely Andalucia hols?
> 
> I'm still waiting for pictures of my holiday romance horse Jazmine to come through, I thought the girls would have sent them by now!!


Here's the thread;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/584030-andalusia-holiday-horses.html
That's all the piccies I got, most of the time we were cantering up mountain paths so the camera stayed in the saddle bag!


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

OMG i brought a chalk drawing of a hackney stallion ages back out of a charity shop, the only writing on it said " Solitude aged 22 yrs". now as im getting ready to sell this picture i have found it is of a pedigree hackey stallion of 15.1hh born 1933, i have found his breeding and photos of him. im well happy, i may just have been sitting on a little gold mine. i have now traced his sires back to 1695


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> Here's the thread;
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/other-pets-exotics/584030-andalusia-holiday-horses.html
> That's all the piccies I got, most of the time we were cantering up mountain paths so the camera stayed in the saddle bag!


Heehee, yes one of the disadvantages to horseriding is trying to take photos!! I will have a squizz


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

*Click on the pic & it should take you to my photobucket account...*

This is a quick vid of Tilly the Shetland pony which Mank (my daughter) was given to ride a couple of months ago...
Although well cared for, she's had no-one to ride or exercise her until we took her on.
I think I'm enjoying her more than Mank.
I'm being taught to lunge and today my pal Laura (who owns Elle the horse in the clip), gave me a chance to have a go at free schooling?
I've not laughed so much for ages... and Tilly absoloutely loved it....:lol2:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

That's a brilliant clip! 
Yesterday I took Merlin out alone again, and for the first time ever I was cantering him through the rides all by myself! All the cantering on holiday has boosted my confidence, but just as importantly I've finally got the hang of sitting deep!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

That video is great, sooo cute! There's nothing more amusing than seeing tiny weeny ponies galloping their little hearts out, the Shetland Grand National always makes me giggle.


----------



## puppyluv774 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Horses*

*I have always dreamed of a horse, i really want one the only problems are:*
*. I only have £90*
*. I dont have anywhere to keep it!:devil:*


----------

